# JSA-Income support-After birth what happens



## Becyboo__x

*Is anyone on income support? 

I was on JSA to start with cause i was still able to look/find work and then when i reached my confinment date as they call it (where you cant physically look/find work no more) i moved onto income support.. but when youve had the baby does anyone know what happens as in how long do you keep getting it for or does it stop  i would guess it stopped after a certain time and then id have to go back onto JSA when im able to look for work again  

Basically wondered if anyone knew when i will stop getting income support and have to look for work after babys here ..x*


----------



## kimbobaloobob

normally when baby is in full time education is when you have to start looking for work again :)


----------



## gemini xo

That's what I was wondering! :) How many weeks were you when you got changed over to income support? I'm on JSA at the minute.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Erm.. 29 weeks? i think its 11 weeks from your due date so yeah 29 weeks 
x*


----------



## gemini xo

Oh okay, thanks :D I guess it won't be til after Xmas/NY til I can claim then. x


----------



## trashit

When did your income support come through? My jsa stops in 3 days so im getting form for income support tomorro but how long does it take to transfer over? Im panickin a bit about wat ill do to live if it takes a while.. X


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Wel you cant claim income support til your 11weeks to go till your due date.. so  i didnt get mine til i was nearly 31 weeks i think so i had no money for like couple weeks x*


----------



## LorettaClaire

To claim income support you just need to be within 11 weeks of your due date. You can carry on claiming income support until your youngest child turns 10. As of october next year however you will only be able to claim income support until your youngest child is 7. We will then switch you over to JSA where as you know you need to look for work but you can limit your available working hours to 16. Hope this helps! i work for the jobcentre btw x x


----------



## LorettaClaire

trashit said:


> When did your income support come through? My jsa stops in 3 days so im getting form for income support tomorro but how long does it take to transfer over? Im panickin a bit about wat ill do to live if it takes a while.. X

It usually takes about 2 weeks before you get any money in your bank from income support. Depending when you sign off and when you normally get paid you should still get another JSA payment before income support is up and running. You can make a claim to crisis loans if you are struggling for money between then and then you just have to pay it back bit by bit x


----------



## shelx

i had my appointment today to start my income support.. and she told me the ages keep changing atm its 10 years old... but will soon be 7

i think thats time enough lol!

could be different in n.ireland? x


----------



## LorettaClaire

couldn't tell you about n.Ireland cos i think they actually have a completely different system x


----------

